# CR1 Team Frame Finish



## sound (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello all CR1 owners,

I have a query about the CR1 finish.
This is regarding the CR1 Team which is BLUE + BLACK.

BLUE area
- Are they stickers or paint?
- Is there suppose to be like a gap between the blue and the black areas? (something like when you have a sticker on a smooth surface the sticker would be felt on top).

Thanks.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

sound said:


> Hello all CR1 owners,
> 
> I have a query about the CR1 finish.
> This is regarding the CR1 Team which is BLUE + BLACK.
> ...


I have not seen one of the 2006 models in person but I can not imagine Scott using decals in areas like that. The blue areas are probably painted and clear coated.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

kevinmcdade said:


> I have not seen one of the 2006 models in person but I can not imagine Scott using decals in areas like that. The blue areas are probably painted and clear coated.



That's exactly right.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

The blue and the yellow one are very ugly.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*CR1 Finish*

There is an older thread (August 2005) over on weightweenies.starbike.com that have some close-up shots of the 2006 CR1 with the silver paint. Perhaps my anal-retentive nature is just getting the best of me, but edges of the paint do not look sharp.

http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8360&highlight=


----------

